# I Miss You Smokey



## shadow mum (Apr 8, 2008)

My husband and I didn't know what would happen 11 yrs ago when we walked into the local animal shelter to renew my 2 dogs' licenses. We passed a cage, and hiding in the corner was this black GSD mix. He was SOO skinny. My husband of all of 2 wks looked at this boy, then at me, and I knew this shy guy was coming home with us.

I remember the anger I felt when I took Smoke to my vet, and was told that someone had burned his back legs with cigaretes, and that this baby was only about 6 months old. I remember the joy I felt the first time he came out from under the coffee table, and stood up walking, instead of "comando crawling" to come to me. 

I remember each night of my first pregnancy, Smoke climbing on the bed and putting his head on my tummy, and the way once the baby came, he stopped sleeping by my bed, and instead moved to her room. The same repeated with my son.

I remember the joy on his face each night when I came home from work at 3am, to find him waiting for me at the front door.

I remember the love, the devotion. 

Then, on February 8 of this year, Smokey fell over in my room. The vet says he had a stroke. I remember him trying to stand up and being unable to. I remember being at work and having my husband call me crying, and my knowing instantly what had happened. 

I will never forget you, my boy. Thank you.


----------



## butch33611 (May 4, 2007)

Rest in peice Smokey, Im sure you will be missed.


----------



## kelso (Jan 22, 2007)

Smokey. Many thoughts and prayers your way.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

I'm so sorry for your loss. Please take comfort in the wonderful memories you have of Smokey.


----------



## Cathygirl (Dec 29, 2006)

It's so hard to lose a loved one. Thank you for taking him in and showing him what love is all about. Rest in Piece Smokey.


----------



## chevysmom (Feb 15, 2008)

I'm so sorry for your loss


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

What a beautiful tribute to your Smokey. My condolences to you, your family and others who loved him.







Run free at the Bridge Smokey!


----------



## tibvixie101 (Nov 26, 2007)

Im so sorry for your loss, sending lots of *hugs* to you and your family.


----------



## Qyn (Jan 28, 2005)

I'm sorry for your loss but I'm glad that Smokey had such a loving home after his unfortunate beginnings.

RIP Smokey


----------



## chruby (Sep 21, 2005)

RIP Smokey.


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

I am so very very sorry for your loss of a dear friend. I hope you find some comfort in the memories like you've shared here. 
Hugs


----------



## raysmom (May 22, 2004)

What a special boy. You can tell that he loved you as much as you loved him. He will live in your heart forever. Rest in peace, Smokey.









*I Stood By Your Bed 

I stood by your bed last night, 
I came to have a peep. 
I could see that your were crying, 
You found it hard to sleep. 

I whined to you softly 
As you brushed away a tear, 
"It's me, I haven't left you, 
I'm well, I'm fine, I'm here." 

I was close to you at breakfast, 
I watched you pour the tea, 
You were thinking of the many times, 
Your hands reached down to me. 

I was with you at the shops today, 
Your arms were getting sore. 
I longed to take your parcels, 
I wish I could do more. 

I was with you at the grave today, 
You tend it with such care. 
I want to re-assure you, 
That I am not laying there. 

I walked with you towards the house, 
As you fumbled for your key. 
I gently put my paw on you, 
I smiled and said "It's me." 

You looked so very tired, 
And sank into your chair, 
I tried so hard to let you know, 
That I was standing there. 

It's possible for me, 
To be so near you every day. 
To say to you with certainty, 
"I never went away." 

You sat there very quietly, 
Then smiled, I think you knew... 
In the stillness of that evening, 
I was very close to you. 

The day is over... 
I smile and watch you yawning, 
And say, "Good-night, God Bless, 
I'll see you in the morning." 

And when the time is right for you, 
To cross the brief divide, 
I'll rush across to greet you, 
And we'll stand, side by side. 

I have so many things to show you, 
There is so much for you to see. 
Be patient, live your journey out.. 
Then come home to be with me. 

Author unknown*


----------



## sd3567 (May 16, 2005)

I am so sorry for your loss. I'm glad Smokey had such a wonderful home with you. Thank-you for adopting him!


----------



## GunnersMom (Jan 25, 2008)

I'm very sorry for your loss. It's so hard to lose a beloved friend.
It sounds like he knew more love in his lifetime than many dogs do, even after his rough start in this world. I think all we can do is try to find some peace in knowing that they had a wonderful life. 
Doesn't make it hurt any less though, does it?


----------



## 4dognight (Aug 14, 2006)

He thanks you for rescuing him. What a wonderful dog my thoughts are with you.


----------



## Leika 11 (Mar 1, 2008)

, Smokey!!

Leika 11, Philippines


----------



## Leika 11 (Mar 1, 2008)

, Smokey!!

Leika 11, Philippines


----------



## bearlasmom (Sep 21, 2006)

> Originally Posted By: Shadow MumMy husband and I didn't know what would happen 11 yrs ago when we walked into the local animal shelter to renew my 2 dogs' licenses. We passed a cage, and hiding in the corner was this black GSD mix. He was SOO skinny. My husband of all of 2 wks looked at this boy, then at me, and I knew this shy guy was coming home with us.
> 
> I remember the anger I felt when I took Smoke to my vet, and was told that someone had burned his back legs with cigaretes, and that this baby was only about 6 months old. I remember the joy I felt the first time he came out from under the coffee table, and stood up walking, instead of "comando crawling" to come to me.
> 
> ...










my heart goes out to you. i know how much you must have loved the litle guy. he was blessed that you and your dh walked into his life that day and you were just as blessed to have him.
Hugs coming your way


----------



## VALIUM (Nov 15, 2007)

I'm so sorry, ohh god...it made me all in tears..Rest in peace good boy..


----------

